# fresh hedgehog



## Kara (Dec 1, 2008)

So I brought home the little critter on Sunda afternoon, and have let it be to recuperate from the move and change of scenery...except to give fresh food and water...

Tomorrow, I plan on introducing myself, so to speak. 

How does one pick up a hedgehog? I am more concerned about hurting it...and when it did see me pick up the food dishes, it rolled in a ball, and hissed, and "bounced" a bit. Obviously, it doesn't know me, so I am not bothered by this...

I would really like to start the bonding process...any tips? 

I say "it" because I have no idea what sex it is...

Also, it is definitely eating....ate half a dish of catfoos (good quality), and drank a fourth of the water bottle...

Looks like it pooped in the litter tray as well... :?:


----------



## 2SloSHOs (Nov 16, 2008)

What I did when I first got my Hog was, approach very slow any sudden movements or noises will startle it. I then would move my hand in slow with my fingers near his head and wait for him to relax and he would un-ball and slowly start to sniff my fingers. Once he was fully unballed and sniffing, you could give him a treat or two to let him know your friendly. What also worked well for me was to scratch his side below the quills and slowly move up to the neck area and after that he would let me slip my fingers under him and pick him up. To pick him up the best way for him would be to slip your fingers under both sides of the hog as to scoop him up and interlock your fingers, so your just lifting him and its not like your trying to grab him.

If you try to slip your fingers under him he will probably ball, and huff at you and its going to scare you just because your nervous never fails the first few times LOL Don't get discouraged the quills dont hurt all that bad.

Also it seemed to go alot quicker if there is only 1 person in the area (you) my hedgie didnt like to come out if there were a bunch of faces staring at him. Just be slow and work up to it.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Congrats on the new guy!

If he/she is pretty grumpy, you can take a blanket (don't ever use gloves!) and scoop up hedgie, and let him/her relax a bit. Hopefully it will get curious and start looking around.

Best way to start the bonding process is to take a t-shirt, and sleep on it. Then it will have your scent on it, and you can put it in the hedgie's cage to sleep with as well. This will get hedgie associated with your scent.

If you have a piece of clear plastic, the easiest way to sex a grumpy hedgie is to just set in on there, and wait for it to unball. You can look underneath and see if it has a "bellybutton" about halfway up the belly. This would be a male. If there is no bellybutton, then it is female. Don't look for nipples, both sexes have them!  

Sounds like it is doing great so far! Good luck!


----------



## jayberrylee (Nov 14, 2008)

I have my first hedgehog too. Ive had him for a few months now. The first thing i would do is buy him a dish for the water instead, also to get him used to you, you can give him one of your used t shirts as a bed. When you first pick him up it will spike you so be careful not to drop him. The spikes may hurt. I was to scared to scoop mine up when i first got him so i had my older sister who already had a hedgie pick him up and place him in my hands. I wouldnt use a blanket or gloves or anything like that to pick him up. I would use your hands this will make him trust you more. Some hedgehogs are more shy and can take a while before they trust you enough not to spike up. Some also may bight so if you get bit do not pull what ever he bit away this will make him tugg just hold still and he will soon let go. I scoop mine up when he is facing away from me and i go under his stomach and lift him up.


----------

